# Solved: Excel - Two formulas in one cell



## CheesePlant

Hello,

I can't for the life of me remember how to put two formulas in one cell.

At the moment I have:

Cell 1 which contains a total:
=SUM(D68:T68)
Result is 5,245

Cell 2 shows the total as a percentage:
=$U68/U$83
Result is 9.16%

How do I put this into one cell to produce:
Total = 5,245 - 9.16%

Thank you in advance.


----------



## computerman29642

CheesePlant, welcome to the forum.

You could have a formula that looks like this....



Code:


=SUM(D68:T68) & " - " & $U68/U$83


----------



## CheesePlant

That was great but now I get 5245 - 0.0940257356

Is there a way I can put in a comma (5,245) and shorten the percentage into 2 decimal places (0.09)?

Thanks.


----------



## computerman29642

Would it be possible for you to attach a sample spreadsheet?


----------



## CheesePlant

Unfortunately the spreadsheet is quite complex and holds information I can't easily remove to freely hand it out.

I am using this code:

=" Total: £" & SUM(D66:T66) & " - " & $U66/U$81 & "%"



SUM(D66:T66) is resulting in 5,245 and $U66/U$81 results in 0.09


----------



## computerman29642

Try this formula...



Code:


=FIXED(SUM(D68:T68),0) & " - " & ROUND($U68/U$83,2)


----------



## CheesePlant

Ah that's interesting. I've just created an example (please find it attached). Maybe you could have a look and advise?


----------



## computerman29642

I took a look at the spreadsheet you attached. Please take a look at the revised spreadsheet I have attached.


----------



## CheesePlant

Thank you very much. That is perfect. I wish I completely understood it but I'll spend some time working it out.

Cheers!


----------



## computerman29642

You are welcome. 

Is there anything I can try to clear up for you?


----------



## CheesePlant

Just one more problem, I've had to change it to match my spreadsheet which had more than 2 months details so I added a SUM:


=" Total: £" & FIXED(SUM(D66:T66),0) & " - " & ROUND($U$81/SUM(D66:T66),2) & "% of total"

The last SUM(D66:T66) is causing me problems, im getting a higher %?


----------



## computerman29642

It would be better if I could see the problem. Could you attach another example?

When I use


> =" Total: £" & FIXED(SUM(D66:T66),0) & " - " & ROUND($U$81/SUM(D66:T66),2) & "% of total"


 it works fine for me.


----------



## CheesePlant

Sure, attached is a new version. Thanks.


----------



## computerman29642

Take a look at the revised spreadsheet.


----------



## CheesePlant

Great thank you very much for your help


----------



## computerman29642

You are welcome. 

Let me know if you have any other issues.


----------

